
Transport for London unveils UK's largest hydrogen fuel cell - alexandros
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/feb/22/transport-for-london-hydrogen-fuel-cell
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Whenever I read articles like this I always find myself asking the same
question:

Where do they get the energy to create the hydrogen to charge their fuel cell?

True, once it has hydrogen in it the fuel cell produces zero CO2, but you have
to get the hydrogen. Where does that come from? Are you using electricity to
electrolyse water? Where does the electricity come from?

The energy has to come from somewhere, and currently it mostly comes from
fossil fuels, and they produce CO2. Current common exceptions are wind, hydro
and nuclear.

So I applaud the ultra-efficient power plants and energy utilisation scheme,
but I ask - Where does the hydrogen come from?

